# Apple wine - out of pectic enzyme



## misskimmie (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm a new winemaker. I don't have pectic enzyme, and cant get more for a few days. In the mean while I have 3 gallons of wind fall apple juice in a bucket. I made juice last night (jack lalane juicer) and put in campden, malic acid and tannin. I thought I had pectic but I don't. I was going to pitch yeast today. Will it be ok without? Can I add pectic latter ? Heres what I did so far. 

3 gal apple juice (from 37 lbs apples)
1 TBS acid blend
1 tsp tannin
3 campden tabs


----------



## pwrose (Sep 20, 2010)

You can add the pectic later.
In fact you reminded me that I need to pick some up on the way home today, Thanks.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Sep 20, 2010)

You've got a few days but once you introduce yeast your pectic enzyme will not work well if at all. Keep your must chilled as best as possible.


----------



## misskimmie (Sep 20, 2010)

thanks, I will hold off pitching yeast until I get pectic. I will get COLD tonight.


----------



## Luc (Sep 21, 2010)

Pectic enzymes will indeed not work when yeast is present.
Look here for an example:

http://wijnmaker.blogspot.com/2008/01/avonturen-op-het-pecto-pad-deel-2.html

So wait with pitchin the yeast or..........

Add pectic enzyme when the wine has finished.

I would prefer the first.

Luc


----------



## misskimmie (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks Luc, I did that info on your site and you told me what I had surmised by reading it. I decided to take a trip to the winery where I get my supplies. It' an hour and half drive one way but worth it. I get encouragement there and I also bought another 3 gal. carboy there. Just in time, as today I found a source for ripe plums at a good price. My husband like what I am doing but he says its not a hobby, it's an obsession.


----------



## ThousandJulys (Sep 22, 2010)

I too, have to drive about an hour to get supplies. Well worth it though, I just make sure to stock up as much as I can so I don't have to keep going there. It's a place called Brew & Grow. Very fun atmosphere and cool people. They even give out veggies and fruits they grow, along with samples of their beer and wines. Every time I walk in I'm like


----------



## Tom (Sep 22, 2010)

Get a POUND of PE


----------



## ThousandJulys (Sep 22, 2010)

Good call, Tom. I just ordered a gallon of glycerine, a pound of sodium meta, and other ingredients in bulk. The shop I go to doesn't sell in bulk, though. Just little bottles of everything.


----------



## Tom (Sep 22, 2010)

just so you know. Most here rather have Potasium than Sodium Metabisulfite. we dont like "salt".
Time to use the above sponsers. http://Finevinewines.com and http://www.midwestsupplies.com/


----------



## ThousandJulys (Sep 22, 2010)

Oh damn. I mean, I do have potassium meta. in campden tablet form. I'll use the sodium for cleaning and sterilizing and the potassium in the wine directly from now on. Thanks for the tip! Learn something new every day I guess.


----------

